# Big Sky??? Is it cool?



## kraig4422 (Apr 9, 2009)

Haven't been to Big Sky. Been to Big Mountain a few times and it was amazing. If you've never been to Montana it's def worth the trip. Are you driving? If so, stop at 10K Silver Dollars at the Idaho/Montana border, cool little junk store.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

We are planning on driving out on March 22nd. I have been looking at the trail map for Big Sky and DAMN. I think it might take us 5 days to ride the whole mountain.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

My roommate and 2 other friends of mine went out to Big Sky last season. They had a blast... they said that there was very little traffic on the mountain and that their accomodations could have slept 6 people (instead of the 3 they had with them). Plasma TV's in the room, too.

They did also mention that it was rather spread out... but I can't envision any US resort being larger than Vail


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

According to WIKIANSWERS: Big Sky is the biggest in the us. That is ski able acreage by lift.

Powder Mt. Utah claims to be the biggest but that is counting the non lift accessible backcountry.

Vail is second


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i was also interested in going there...read a lot of reviews about how theres little waiting time on the lifts and how cheap it is compared to lets say jackson hole.

idk but i read some opinion about it dont remember if it was here or not, but someone said that the mountain is under poor management and how the lifts are slow :dunno:

im still going to look further into it. but if u do go make sure u leave a nice trip report about it


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Whatever source you read is apparently incorrect. Vail (Vail Ski Resort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) is listed as having 5,289 acres of skiable area. Big Sky (Big Sky Resort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) is listed as having 3,600 acres. 

Big Sky has 900 ft. more vertical, and a longer run, but Vail has 12 more lifts.

You probably can't go very wrong with either location


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

I think they are including moonlight in that claim of biggest skiing. If I had one complaint it would b the discontinuation of the half pipe. I don't see this mentioned very much. Otherwise, very solid hill. That's why I moved there.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

caneyhead said:


> I think they are including moonlight in that claim of biggest skiing. If I had one complaint it would b the discontinuation of the half pipe. I don't see this mentioned very much. Otherwise, very solid hill. That's why I moved there.


good a local....can u tell us anything bad about it? does it get icey? how r the lifts? conditions...etc :thumbsup:


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> good a local....can u tell us anything bad about it? does it get icey? how r the lifts? conditions...etc :thumbsup:


Bad hmm: no half pipe, probably 4:1 skier: boarder ratio, probably run by skier thus no half pipe
Icey: is there any resort that never gets icey? I'd say it gets icey less than most. Why, because consistently cold. Plus upper mountain is wind groomed every night. Also less traffic 
Lifts: 3 high speeds the others are regular lifts but no worries b/c no lines on any of them. Tram may or may not have a line. 
Conditions: bring your cold wax


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

REALLYY it gets that cold huh? then again its is a huge mountain in the middle of no where so yea the winds chew it up then.

Thanks for your input


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, thanks for the info...I guess wiki answers steered me wrong...I think I am just going to book the trip.



Caneyhead:

Is there good grocery shopping in town or do you have to drive to Bozeman? We are planning to eat in our condo most of the time while we are there. I am on a very specific diet for my stomach and most restaurant's don't serve stuff on my diet.


Also, we are bringing my 5 year old son. Are there any playgrounds, or other fun things for kids to do when not boarding?


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

that1guy said:


> Yeah, thanks for the info...I guess wiki answers steered me wrong...I think I am just going to book the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't regret believe me.
Grocery 
Hungry moose in big sky town center $$$
Country market in meadow $$
Rosenhaurs(sp) in Bozeman is great. There is also a coop grocery further down main with tons of specialty stuff
You should probably make a trip to Bozeman for family sized supplies. The stores in bs probably won't suit ur needs. 1hr drive at most to grocery store. There is a mini mart on mountain. Good for cheap lunch and beer singles only. 

Playgrounds
Yes there is. And it's covered in 5 feet of snow. Might try indoor water slide at white water inn. The snowsports school has some program for the little uns where they do stuff.


----------

